# Conundrum-need quick advice



## overitnolove (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi all,

My H started his new job, his boss loves him, its all great. But, he hasn't said we are separated and his boss has asked the pair of us out to eat and the restuarant. Toby invited me and I got really angry, saying, you are pretending everything is normal when it isn't!!!!! But, it is tonight... Should I go with him and play happy families to save face or should I not go and maker him face reality as I was planning on doing. I don't know what is the appropriate thing to do....


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

No, I would not go as it would make me an accomplice to a lie to his boss.


----------



## overitnolove (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Sandy.


----------



## sinatra (Apr 6, 2009)

Big fat NO! Let him have some reality. Let him get angry you just stay cool calm and collect.


----------



## overitnolove (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Sinatra. He is going out with his Mum for dinner instead. I feel really bad, but he is good at that. My cousin thinks he needs to grow up, I tend to agree... its hard and feels bizzare but whadayado? I hope you're doing better Sinatra. It really is true that the never-ending pain and crap really does start to fade after a while...


----------

